# [H] BoP Tartaros Termies, Silent Sisters, Custodes / [W] Bac Cataphractii Termies, ��



## Brother Dextus

*[H] BoP Tartaros Termies, Silent Sisters, Custodes / [W] Bac Cataphractii Termies, ££*

Hi All,

I have the 5 Tartaros terminators, 5 silent sisters and 5 custodes from the Burning of Prospero box which are surplus to requirements and still on sprue. 

I would like 5 of the Battle at Calth Cataphractii terminators (preferably on sprue or unmade, but not essential) or some good old fashion British Sterling (although at this point, even Euros are a decent option!). Will also consider the Prospero power armour if that is available, or any legion era stuff to expand my iron warriors.

Thanks.

Dexter


----------



## Brother Dextus

Sisters are sold.
Termies and Custodes remain up for grabs.


----------

